# Caja para parlantes 10w/2 ohm



## chobi2626 (Oct 4, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en esto, les pediria que si me pudieran dar el molero de cajas independientes con sus medidas pa uno parlantes que tengo d 10w y a 4 ohm les agradesco


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2009)

Corrige las abreviaturas o el mensaje se va a moderación, y eso no es bueno.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola Chobi, bienvenido al foro.

Te doy un consejo: La K, en los chats y los SMS queda muy linda.
En el foro es señal de ignorancia, igual que las abreviaturas del estilo de los SMS.
Demostrá que no sos un ignorante, que no cuesta nada.

Por lo de los parlantes, con esa potencia (y seguramente el poco diámetro) no vas a tener problemas si los colocás en casi cualquier diseño de caja.
Leé por Elementos de Salida y buscá un poco de inspiración, que la vas a encontrar ;-)

Saludos


Edito: Fogonazo me ganó...


----------

